# Add on Generator?



## WireGuy1950 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have been interested in the LED light conversion thread.

This seems a fairly simple issue with a new SnowBlower, but what about retrofitting electricity to an older model.

Does anyone know of some sort of generator/alternator that could be added to an old Tech motor?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

You can look up your model and see if they have a generator/flywheel combo that will fit your engine. You may be able to find a used on online with sites like ebay etc or just doing a google search can lead you to the parts you need.


----------



## WireGuy1950 (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think they make one. I've looked around quite a bit and have not seen anything.

About the best I've got is AC electric start.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

WireGuy1950 said:


> I have been interested in the LED light conversion thread.
> 
> This seems a fairly simple issue with a new SnowBlower, but what about retrofitting electricity to an older model.
> 
> Does anyone know of some sort of generator/alternator that could be added to an old Tech motor?


Small belt driven model would more than deveolp enough electricity to run a set of high intensity LED lights. Icandesents lights will only use more wattage/power and will generate no more light than a good LED light


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had 2 Tecumseh HMSK80 engines, one on an MTD, one on an Ariens. 

The MTD engine had an alternator, able to power a headlight. The Ariens did not have an alternator. 

I was able to remove the flywheels from both, move the alternator to the Ariens engine, and also swap the flywheels. Then I added a headlight to the Ariens, it worked great. And both engines ran fine. 

It can be done. But if you don't have a donor engine handy, which already has an alternator, it can be expensive (a new flywheel is $$, plus an alternator). 

Maybe you could find a suitable blown engine, and pull parts (flywheel & alternator) off it? 

It might be run an external generator with a belt, but that would likely be tricky. My fall-back was going to be a battery-powered LED headlight. Even a headlamp, rather than mounting it to the machine itself.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

RedOctobyr said:


> I had 2 Tecumseh HMSK80 engines, one on an MTD, one on an Ariens.
> 
> The MTD engine had an alternator, able to power a headlight. The Ariens did not have an alternator.
> 
> ...


Some people will mod a cordless drill battery pack to run as a power source for their LED lights. You can get hours of powerful lights and just remove and put on the charger when you are done.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WireGuy1950 said:


> I don't think they make one. I've looked around quite a bit and have not seen anything.
> 
> About the best I've got is AC electric start.


Without you posting the engine numbers it's pretty difficult to answer. Not even the make and model of the snow blower ??

If you want an informed answer you have to identify what it is you are working on.

New doesn't guarantee you of anything as a lot of new or newer stuff is from china and they not only don't come with a stator to produce electricity they were never designed for one so you are done. No way to mount one even if you could find parts to fit.

If you have an old Tec or Briggs engine on your blower it might be available. Don't know without numbers.

It's not an alternator, it's a stator that fits under the flywheel and the flywheel has to have the magnets that work with the stator to produce electricity. If your engine didn't come with a stator then it likely has the lighter, cheaper and more easily made basic flywheel without the stator magnets.

Stator laying inside flywheel. Three magnets attached to flywheel.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I know I have a few Generator Flywheels for 8-9-10 (NO POINTS IGNITION)Tecumsehs, may or may not have the generator. Send PM if interested.


----------



## WireGuy1950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of detail. I went back and added my equipment to my signiture.

Tecumseh H70 engine.

I'm aware of the issues involving mouting of the internal stator etc. I was just wondering if there was anything readily available to power accessories.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was searching for an add on but just can't find one small enough.
You can try the John Deere add on 40 amp JD PN/ 100211-4531 $77 on amazon

Or if you are really creative this might work and it's under $40 : http://small-generator.com/buy/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=8


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Stator*

Here's what one looks like on a 10 HP Tecumseh with breaker point ignition
Here's the flywheel (note the additional magnets):

Here's the stator (note the multiple pickups):


You can salvage the flywheel and stator off another engine but understand you likely will need to retime the engine when changing the stator unless you get the replacement in exactly the same position as the original


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

WireGuy1950 said:


> Sorry for the lack of detail. I went back and added my equipment to my signiture.
> 
> Tecumseh H70 engine.
> 
> I'm aware of the issues involving mouting of the internal stator etc. I was just wondering if there was anything readily available to power accessories.


What you ar looking for is a TECUMSEH 611077 ADD-ON ALTERNATOR. This bolts on the the outside of the engine over the recoil starter cover and comes as a kit. It's a discontinued item, so they are somewhat hard to find. Here's one that sold on Ebay back in November: 



 
Here's a flywheel + coil that's for sale now: 



 
$24, but don't know if it would fit you engine or not.


----------

